# Bet you're Hungry Now



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

<embed src="http://img364.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img364/9649/1213469599qcq.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks great but I cant' eat crabs cause I'm allergic to them.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

man that is just not fair


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice....
where are the samples..?


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man that is some cool images. sweet. i think you need to approach phillips crab in md. and you might have a advertising campaign set up.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

:beer: ohh man you suck!!!! i havent had a fried soft shell in forever.... Damn that looks sooooooooo good!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats torture, dont ever do that again.


----------

